# Mating Pair



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just received my cock bird today to go along with the hen I have. I don't know if I should let him and her alone and see if they will become a pair on their own, or lock them up in a nesting box for a couple of days and see where it goes from there. I got them both to breed and raise their young to race and want to get them started as soon as I can. All suggestions,and comments greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would just put them in the loft together, let them pick out their box and then lock up all the other boxes. Other wise, they'll think the whole loft is theirs. Actually, I'd get another pair of birds pretty soon or this pair WILL think that the loft is theres and give any newly arrived birds fits.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have all but two of the next boxes locked up. I will go and unlock the others and do as you suggested and let them pick the one they want. I am also looking for another breeding pair.

Thanks,
George


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

*???*

i was in this same position three months ago and the pair paired up but three months later still no eggs i now have another pair ... ive had them about two months and they too have produced not eggs... any advice??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryan said:


> i was in this same position three months ago and the pair paired up but three months later still no eggs i now have another pair ... ive had them about two months and they too have produced not eggs... any advice??


How old are they? You might try separating them for a week or two and then put them back together.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

If you are wanting a particular strain or bloodline you should lock up the pair in a seperate cage. Although pigeons pair for life you do get some cheating which you dont want to risk. A large dog crate size cage about 3ft x 2 ft x 2ft with 2 nest bowls preferably above each other ie one on the floor and you may need to build a 1ft x1ft x 1ft table to house the second bowl on top of the bottom bowl. Cover the 2 sides where the bowls are gonna be.

And you are now set to breed.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

i have two pairs and they are both separated ..... only one pair is making progress.... they had a nesting box but then are now gathering leaves and branches (which i put in there) and building a nest in a corner behind a permanent structure in the coop where i cannot see them and thats about it no more progress..... the other pair have been in the smaller cage (3x3x3 approx.) and have no signs of breeding or even look as if though they are paired ...they have been in the cage for about a month now. question: i have a pond in the coop (its a pretty large coop) would that affect anything or the size of the coop? (its about 15" by 10") im not sure about the age but i know for sure that they are mature birds..at least 1 year.... about 5 years ago i had some birds in the same coop and they bred fine but i got rid of them and now i have them again and really want to get started.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Seperate the cock and let him rest for a week. then lock up the pair in there planned next box and hope for the best


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

How long should the two be locked up together?

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> How long should the two be locked up together?
> 
> George


You've got them locked in a box?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm getting ready to go watch American Idol. Since these are the only two birds you have, I don't see a reason the lock them up. Just being in the loft together should be fine.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

They don't seem to pay attention to one another. If they land on the same perch, (usually the highest one) there is a fight and the cock bird always wins. I haven't seen him attempt to strut or chase the hen around. Maby it is too soon? I have them locked in a nest box for the night.

George


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

try this,

seperate the pair for a week. Put them in a card board box just like you would use to transport them and take them around in your car for few hours drive. This actually works. Voila, within a week of them coming home to there nestbox they will pair out.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

This is new pair of un-mated birds that I just received within the last week. Would seperating them at this point be of any value?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

i say just let them have the run of the place and give them more time ,soon they will realize their former mate is gone and then they will get busy ..single female pigeons are always wooed here and I always wonder what makes them pick one over the other .. must be in the tango they do Im guessing hehe


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

seperate them and condition them first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

condition them for what ? its just two birds why cant they live together , how hard can it be  I once had two pair together for two weeks and dint even see them close to one another so i said ok I will pair her and him with the other pair and then I tried to get them set up with the other pair of birds and tyhought they were and put them back into the breeding loft and guess what , they paired up with the original pigeon I tried to mate them with in the first place lol so it all worked out fine so just give them some time to adjust its a new place and takes a bit of getting used to


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Just give them time. I usually lock up my pairs for one day, and they mate. 
Sometimes I see that the cock and hen start fighting when I lock them up, in that case I simply take both the birds and put them in the breeding section. Here they can walk around with the other pairs, and since there are only pairs there from before, soon they figure out that they have no choice but to pick the single one, and thats about it.

As for making progress. I put a new pair together this year, hmm about 4 months ago, they mated and I could find them in their nest bowl, but no eggs. I just gave them time, and yesterday the hen had finally laid an egg. Some pigeons simply need time


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I guess I will just have to let mother nature take care of things.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Today I saw my new pair feeding each other, and now the cock bird is in the nest box cooing and calling the hen. Also saw them mate. I guess there was really nothing to worry about.  They seem to know what they are doing. I have a pile of pine needles in the corner for them to build a nest with. I just have to wait for the eggs. I just removed the bath pan where they both had a blast. All in all it has been a good day. The weather is beautiful, windy but 76 degrees and sunny. 

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's great. Didn't think it would take too long. Not like they have their choice of mates and had to decide who they like the best.  So you should have babies sometime mid March?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

How about mid April? Maby May?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> How about mid April? Maby May?


WOOPS!! I REALLY messed that up didn't I????????   Yea, mid MAY..........
Got this weeks race on the brain.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I need to get some 08 bands.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*New Couple*

The new couple have been cooing and wooing each other for the last several days and are mating now and then and even started making a nest with the pine needles I left on the floor. How long will I have to wait before she lays? I am getting anxious. 

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> The new couple have been cooing and wooing each other for the last several days and are mating now and then and even started making a nest with the pine needles I left on the floor. How long will I have to wait before she lays? I am getting anxious.
> 
> George


I would say anywhere from 6 to 10 days. I bet by this time next week you have an egg.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I hope so. They are both setting in the nest side by side cooing and wooing each other.

George


----------

